# Maxima 2000 air intake to air cleaner box



## Samsaw (May 4, 2021)

In my 2000 maxima, I Noticed the coupling between air intake system and air cleaner box (where filter goes in) has gone missing, creating a gap. See the red arrow.
It is likely a rectangular shape boot, nor circular. 
What’s the part called? closeby AAP personnel had no idea about it. Hope not having to replace the entire air intake. 
*














*


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The parts diagram doesn't show anything fitting there, although I'm sure it had a foam insulator which looks like it's gone or compressed. If the duct won't reach the hole, then something has to be ka-ka in the airbox mount or the front end.


----------



## Samsaw (May 4, 2021)

Your suspicion is right on. The duct doesn’t reach the hole, so there might be some sort of foam coupling in there. The diagram you sent doesn’t show anything in there too. Hopefully, anybody owning maxima 2000 could share a picture of that part to confirm.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

He's correct; there was a strip of foam around the inlet and it just slid into the opening of the air box. There's no coupler missing.


----------



## Samsaw (May 4, 2021)

How could it be fixed ? Any part recommendations?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sticky-back foam strips from Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## generationY (Apr 10, 2021)

Have you managed to fix it?


----------



## Unperceivable (9 mo ago)

Samsaw said:


> In my 2000 maxima, I Noticed the coupling between air intake system and air cleaner box (where filter goes in) has gone missing, creating a gap. See the red arrow.
> It is likely a rectangular shape boot, nor circular.
> What’s the part called? closeby AAP personnel had no idea about it. Hope not having to replace the entire air intake.
> *
> ...


Did you ever fix it i have the same problem how do i seal it ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unperceivable said:


> Did you ever fix it i have the same problem how do i seal it ?


Samsaw hasn't been back in 11-months, so you might not get an answer from him.


----------

